# Correctional Officer Tracy Cooper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Correctional Officer Tracy Cooper

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Illinois Department of Corrections
Illinois*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 28, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 42
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Assault
*Date of Incident:* Monday, January 25, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Person
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Correctional Officer Tracy Cooper died from complications during corrective surgery he was undergoing to repair an injury sustained while struggling with a juvenile inmate.

On January 25th, 2010, Officer Cooper had escorted the convicted felon to a court appearance in Cook County. The presiding judge ordered the inmates restraints to be removed during the hearing. Once the restraints were removed, the inmate attempted to escape from the courtroom. Officer Cooper immediately subdued the inmate but tore his left rotator cuff when they fell to the ground.

While under anesthesia for the surgery Officer Cooper slipped into a coma. He never regained consciousness and passed away the following day.

Officer Cooper had served with the Illinois Department of Corrections for 15 years and assigned to the Statesville Correctional Center. He is survived by his wife and three children.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP, what a tragedy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

How awful. Prayers for his family. 
Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

RIP sir.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Rip Sir.


----------



## rdmj72 (Sep 5, 2004)

That friggin sucks!!! RIP................


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

RIP


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

WOw..RIP sir, that is one freaky accident!


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Rip Officer!


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP CO, what an easily preventable death.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

another judge smoking crack 

R.I.P.


----------

